# Ruger Mark III / Do I need a holster?



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

Just bought a Mark III Hunter. It has a 6 7/8" barrel of course and I was wondering whether you guys that own this piece use a holster? I bought it to practice with and to teach my girlfriend how to shoot, not to carry. Do they make holsters for this model and in the opinion of this forum, do I need one?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Range gun only? Can't see the need for a holster unless it's a range only gun used in competitions. For straight up plinking, save the money for more ammo and range fees.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Unless it's going to be carried why would a holster be needed? Pretty cut and dry. Holters are to carry the gun not for storage of the gun.


----------

